# [gelöst]zirkuläre Abhängigkeiten bei kdebase - Newbie ratlos

## uhai

Seit zwei Tagen läuft Gentoo bei mir mit der Konsole. Dann habe ich den nVidia-Treiber installiert und Xorg eingerichtet. Und jetzt will ich kde-base/kdebase einrichten und erhalte nur Abhängigkeiten, die ich nicht auflösen kann.

Der Rat aus dem Handbuch (emerge --sync bis es geht) ist doch wohl etwas langwierig, oder? 

Nach der Suche im Forum habe ich folgendes versucht systematisch USE-Flags zu deaktivieren - ohne Erfolg. Begonnen hatte ich mit den häufigst genannten USE-Flags.

Dann habe ich Pakete mit --nodeps versucht zu installieren. Dabei hat ebuild.sh immer mit Fehlermeldungen (ca. bei Zeile 580 - 600, je nach Paket verschieden) abgebrochen. Hier habe ich bei System-Paketen begonnen, auf die viele Abhängigkeiten verwiesen haben.

Habe ich mein Portage damit jetzt versaut? Wie bekomme ich den Ring gesprengt?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Wed Sep 05, 2007 2:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## s.hase

Was sagt denn "emerge -pvt kdebase"? Wenn Du nen kleines schlankes KDE haben möchtest solltest Du es lieber mal mit "emerge kdebase-startkde" probieren.

----------

## nikaya

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Und jetzt will ich kde-base/kdebase einrichten und erhalte nur Abhängigkeiten, die ich nicht auflösen kann.

 

Genaue Meldungen können nicht schaden.

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Der Rat aus dem Handbuch (emerge --sync bis es geht) ist doch wohl etwas langwierig, oder?

 

Wo steht das genau?

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Dann habe ich Pakete mit --nodeps versucht zu installieren.

 

Das ist nie eine gute Idee,es sei denn man weiß genau was man macht.

----------

## Finswimmer

Zeig uns einfach mal die Sachen, die Portage installieren will.

Installier dir Nopaste (emerge nopaste).

Wenn du nun |nopaste an irgendeinen Befehl dran hängst, wird dessen Output auf nopaste geschrieben.

Du erhälst einen Link, der den Inhalt anzeigt. Poste den und wir können uns das anschauen.

Lass mal alle Use Flags so, wie du es haben willst. Daran *sollte* es nicht liegen.

Tobi

----------

## nikaya

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Installier dir Nopaste (emerge nopaste).
> 
> Wenn du nun |nopaste an irgendeinen Befehl dran hängst, wird dessen Output auf nopaste geschrieben.
> 
> Du erhälst einen Link, der den Inhalt anzeigt. Poste den und wir können uns das anschauen.

 

[OT]

Hey Fin,danke für den Tipp.Das kannte ich noch gar nicht.  :Wink: 

[/OT]

----------

## Daimos

hi,

mach das nopaste doch mal hinter ein 

```
emerge --info
```

 Dann können wir am ehesten abschätzen, wo USE krumm ist, weil circular dependencies meist daher kommen.

----------

## uhai

so, zurück aus Gentoo in XP  :Sad: 

mit diesen Infos:

nach 

```
emerge -pvt kdebase-startkde
```

 kommt das: http://www.rafb.net/p/HjDYrn60.html

<offtopic>Funktioniert! Wann wird die Seite denn wieder gelöscht? Gibt es zu nopaste eine Doku?</offtopic>

auf 

```
emerge -pvt kdebase|tee
```

 habe ich das erhalten:

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies  ..... ..... ...... done!

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/nautilus-2.18.1-r1  USE="X gnome -beagle -debug" 

[nomerge      ]  gnome-base/eel-2.18.0.1  USE="X -debug" 

[nomerge      ]   gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.18.2  USE="doc -debug" 

[nomerge      ]    gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.18.1  USE="doc hal ipv6 ssl -avahi -debug -gnutls -samba" 

[ebuild  N    ]     gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.6  USE="gnome -debug" 

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.7  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.7  USE="arts xscreensaver -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 

[nomerge      ]   kde-base/konqueror-3.5.7-r2  USE="arts java -branding -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 

[nomerge      ]    kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.7-r1  USE="arts hal ldap -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -openexr -samba -xinerama" 

[nomerge      ]     sys-apps/hal-0.5.9-r1  USE="acpi crypt doc -debug -dell -disk-partition -pcmcia (-selinux)" 

[ebuild  N    ]      app-misc/hal-info-20070425  

[ebuild  N    ]       sys-apps/hal-0.5.9-r1  USE="acpi crypt doc -debug -dell -disk-partition -pcmcia (-selinux)" 

[nomerge      ] net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20060720  USE="cups" 

[nomerge      ]  net-print/cups-1.2.10-r1  USE="X dbus jpeg ldap nls pam php png ppds slp ssl tiff -samba" 

[ebuild  N    ]   net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds-20070501  

[ebuild  N    ]    net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20060720  USE="cups" 

[ebuild  N    ]     net-print/cups-1.2.10-r1  USE="X dbus jpeg ldap nls pam php png ppds slp ssl tiff -samba" 

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.6  USE="gnome -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ]  gnome-base/nautilus-2.18.1-r1  USE="X gnome -beagle -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ]   gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1-r2  USE="doc gnome zlib -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ]    gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.3  USE="bzip2 doc gnome python -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ]     media-gfx/imagemagick-6.3.4-r1  USE="X bzip2 doc graphviz jpeg jpeg2k lcms mpeg perl png tiff truetype wmf xml zlib -fpx -gs -hdri -jbig -nocxx -openexr -q32 -q8" 

[ebuild  N    ]      media-libs/lcms-1.15  USE="jpeg python tiff zlib" 

[ebuild  N    ]      media-gfx/graphviz-2.12  USE="X doc examples gnome gtk nls perl python tcl tk -pango -ruby" 

[ebuild  N    ]       dev-lang/swig-1.3.31  USE="doc java perl php python tcl tk -guile -lua -mono -ocaml -pike -ruby" 

[ebuild  N    ]        dev-lang/php-5.2.4_pre200708051230-r2  USE="apache2 berkdb bzip2 calendar cli crypt doc exif gdbm iconv imap ipv6 kerberos ldap msql mysql mysqli ncurses nls odbc pcre readline reflection session sharedext sharedmem simplexml snmp soap sockets spell spl sqlite ssl threads tidy truetype unicode xml xpm zlib -adabas -bcmath -birdstep -cdb -cgi -cjk -concurrentmodphp -ctype -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -fastbuild -fdftk -filter -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -ftp -gd -gd-external -gmp -hash -inifile -interbase -iodbc -java-external -json -ldap-sasl -libedit -mcve -mhash -mssql -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -pcntl -pdo -pdo-external -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -solid -suhosin -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -tokenizer -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xsl -yaz -zip -zip-external" 

[ebuild  N    ]         www-servers/apache-2.0.58-r2  USE="apache2 doc ldap ssl threads -debug -mpm-itk -mpm-leader -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork -mpm-threadpool -mpm-worker (-selinux) -static-modules" 

[ebuild  N    ]          dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12-r1  USE="berkdb gdbm ldap" 

[nomerge      ] kde-base/konqueror-3.5.7-r2  USE="arts java -branding -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.7-r1  USE="arts opengl -debug -ieee1394 -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -logitech-mouse -xinerama" 

[nomerge      ]   kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.7  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 

[nomerge      ]    kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.7-r1  USE="arts hal ldap -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -openexr -samba -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2  USE="berkdb crypt gdbm java kerberos ldap mysql pam ssl -authdaemond -ntlm_unsupported_patch -postgres -sample -srp -urandom" 

[ebuild  N    ]      net-nds/openldap-2.3.35-r1  USE="berkdb crypt gdbm ipv6 kerberos odbc perl readline sasl slp ssl tcpd -debug -minimal -overlays -samba (-selinux) -smbkrb5passwd" 

[nomerge      ] media-gfx/imagemagick-6.3.4-r1  USE="X bzip2 doc graphviz jpeg jpeg2k lcms mpeg perl png tiff truetype wmf xml zlib -fpx -gs -hdri -jbig -nocxx -openexr -q32 -q8" 

[ebuild  N    ]  media-libs/libwmf-0.2.8.4  USE="X doc gtk jpeg xml -debug -expat -gd" 

[ebuild  N    ]   virtual/ghostscript-0  

[ebuild  N    ]    app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.54  USE="X cups gtk jpeg2k -cjk -djvu" 

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.7  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/ksplashml-3.5.7  USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 

[nomerge      ]   kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r2  USE="acl alsa arts cups doc fam jpeg2k kerberos spell tiff -avahi -branding -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -legacyssl -lua -openexr -utempter -xinerama" 

[nomerge      ]    net-print/cups-1.2.10-r1  USE="X dbus jpeg ldap nls pam php png ppds slp ssl tiff -samba" 

[nomerge      ]     dev-lang/php-5.2.4_pre200708051230-r2  USE="apache2 berkdb bzip2 calendar cli crypt doc exif gdbm iconv imap ipv6 kerberos ldap msql mysql mysqli ncurses nls odbc pcre readline reflection session sharedext sharedmem simplexml snmp soap sockets spell spl sqlite ssl threads tidy truetype unicode xml xpm zlib -adabas -bcmath -birdstep -cdb -cgi -cjk -concurrentmodphp -ctype -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -fastbuild -fdftk -filter -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -ftp -gd -gd-external -gmp -hash -inifile -interbase -iodbc -java-external -json -ldap-sasl -libedit -mcve -mhash -mssql -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -pcntl -pdo -pdo-external -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -solid -suhosin -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -tokenizer -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xsl -yaz -zip -zip-external" 

[ebuild  N    ]      net-analyzer/net-snmp-5.4  USE="X doc ipv6 lm_sensors perl ssl tcpd -diskio -elf -mfd-rewrites -minimal -rpm (-selinux) -sendmail -smux" 

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.6  USE="gnome -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.4  USE="doc" 

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7  USE="-debug" 

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/nautilus-2.18.1-r1  USE="X gnome -beagle -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ]  media-libs/libexif-0.6.16  USE="doc nls" 

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/nautilus-2.18.1-r1  USE="X gnome -beagle -debug" 

[nomerge      ]  gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.18.2  USE="doc -debug" 

[nomerge      ]   gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.18.1  USE="doc jpeg -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ]    gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.18.0  USE="X doc -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ]  gnome-base/eel-2.18.0.1  USE="X -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ]   gnome-base/libgnome-2.18.0  USE="doc esd -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ]    media-sound/esound-0.2.38  USE="alsa ipv6 tcpd -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ]     media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.14a-r1  USE="doc midi -alisp -debug" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw copy dshare dsnoop extplug file hooks ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null rate route share shm" 

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.4  USE="doc" 

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.73  USE="doc -debug (-selinux)" 

[ebuild  N    ]   app-doc/doxygen-1.5.2  USE="doc qt3 tetex" 

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.7  USE="arts xscreensaver -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.7-r1  USE="arts opengl -debug -ieee1394 -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -logitech-mouse -xinerama" 

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r3  USE="cups doc examples gif ipv6 mysql odbc opengl sqlite -debug -firebird -immqt -immqt-bc -nas -nis -postgres -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-db/qt-unixODBC-3.3.8  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.18.2  USE="doc -debug" 

[nomerge      ] dev-lang/php-5.2.4_pre200708051230-r2  USE="apache2 berkdb bzip2 calendar cli crypt doc exif gdbm iconv imap ipv6 kerberos ldap msql mysql mysqli ncurses nls odbc pcre readline reflection session sharedext sharedmem simplexml snmp soap sockets spell spl sqlite ssl threads tidy truetype unicode xml xpm zlib -adabas -bcmath -birdstep -cdb -cgi -cjk -concurrentmodphp -ctype -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -fastbuild -fdftk -filter -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -ftp -gd -gd-external -gmp -hash -inifile -interbase -iodbc -java-external -json -ldap-sasl -libedit -mcve -mhash -mssql -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -pcntl -pdo -pdo-external -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -solid -suhosin -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -tokenizer -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xsl -yaz -zip -zip-external" 

[nomerge      ]  net-nds/openldap-2.3.35-r1  USE="berkdb crypt gdbm ipv6 kerberos odbc perl readline sasl slp ssl tcpd -debug -minimal -overlays -samba (-selinux) -smbkrb5passwd" 

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-db/unixODBC-2.2.12  USE="gnome qt3" 

[ebuild  N    ]    gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.18.1  USE="doc jpeg -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ]     gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.18.1  USE="doc hal ipv6 ssl -avahi -debug -gnutls -samba" 

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r3  USE="cups doc examples gif ipv6 mysql odbc opengl sqlite -debug -firebird -immqt -immqt-bc -nas -nis -postgres -xinerama" 

!!! Error: circular dependencies:

('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.18.2', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.18.1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.18.1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1-r2', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.3', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.18.1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20060720', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.54', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.2.10-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/ghostscript-0', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'media-gfx/graphviz-2.12', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/swig-1.3.31', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.18.1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r3', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.2.10-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-db/qt-unixODBC-3.3.8', 'merge') (medium-soft)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/php-5.2.4_pre200708051230-r2', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-nds/openldap-2.3.35-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-analyzer/net-snmp-5.4', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-db/unixODBC-2.2.12', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'www-servers/apache-2.0.58-r2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.14a-r1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'app-doc/doxygen-1.5.2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.3', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.18.1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'media-gfx/imagemagick-6.3.4-r1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/ghostscript-0', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.54', 'merge') (medium)

('ebuild', '/', 'media-gfx/imagemagick-6.3.4-r1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/libwmf-0.2.8.4', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'media-gfx/graphviz-2.12', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/lcms-1.15', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/hal-0.5.9-r1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'app-doc/doxygen-1.5.2', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.73', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'app-misc/hal-info-20070425', 'merge') (medium-soft)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.73', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'app-doc/doxygen-1.5.2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.54', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.2.10-r1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.4', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.73', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.6', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/hal-0.5.9-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.73', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/nautilus-2.18.1-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/eel-2.18.0.1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.18.1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.4', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'www-servers/apache-2.0.58-r2', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-nds/openldap-2.3.35-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12-r1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'media-sound/esound-0.2.38', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.14a-r1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-db/qt-unixODBC-3.3.8', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-db/unixODBC-2.2.12', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r3', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/nautilus-2.18.1-r1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.18.2', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/libexif-0.6.16', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1-r2', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'media-sound/esound-0.2.38', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.18.1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.18.1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/eel-2.18.0.1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libgnome-2.18.0', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/libexif-0.6.16', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'app-doc/doxygen-1.5.2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/swig-1.3.31', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/php-5.2.4_pre200708051230-r2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libgnome-2.18.0', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.18.1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'media-sound/esound-0.2.38', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'net-nds/openldap-2.3.35-r1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-db/unixODBC-2.2.12', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/eel-2.18.0.1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.18.2', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.18.1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.18.1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libgnome-2.18.0', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'app-doc/doxygen-1.5.2', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.54', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r3', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/ghostscript-0', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'media-gfx/graphviz-2.12', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.18.1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.18.1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.18.0', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libgnome-2.18.0', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'app-misc/hal-info-20070425', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/hal-0.5.9-r1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.18.1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.73', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/hal-0.5.9-r1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.6', 'merge') (medium-soft)

('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.2.10-r1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/php-5.2.4_pre200708051230-r2', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds-20070501', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.54', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/ghostscript-0', 'merge') (medium-soft)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-nds/openldap-2.3.35-r1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.73', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-nds/openldap-2.3.35-r1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.18.0', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.18.1', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libgnome-2.18.0', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds-20070501', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20060720', 'merge') (medium)

('ebuild', '/', 'net-analyzer/net-snmp-5.4', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'app-doc/doxygen-1.5.2', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/lcms-1.15', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/swig-1.3.31', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-db/unixODBC-2.2.12', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r3', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.18.1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12-r1', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'net-nds/openldap-2.3.35-r1', 'merge') (hard)

('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/libwmf-0.2.8.4', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.54', 'merge') (hard)

   ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/ghostscript-0', 'merge') (hard)

!!! Note that circular dependencies can often be avoided by temporarily

!!! disabling USE flags that trigger optional dependencies.

```

Sorry, die 

```
emerge --info
```

 habe ich erst unter XP gelesen, da muß ich noch zweimal 

```
reboot
```

...

Meine USE-Flags habe ich noch nicht im Kopf.

Dafür habe ich in der make.conf noch eine falschgesetzte Variable gefunden..

Wie löst das Problem der gegenseitigen Abhängigkeiten denn Yast oder smart (ich hatte vorher jahrelang Suse)? Ich kann mich an so eine Geschichte bei Suse gar nicht erinnern...

uhai

----------

## s.hase

Versuch es mal in der make.conf mit USE="-gnome". Dann sollten es eigentlich schon etwas weniger Abhängigkeiten sein.

----------

## uhai

nach 2reboot hier

```
emerge --info
```

 (dank nopaste)

http://www.rafb.net/p/O6mnIo18.html

Was habe ich falsch gemacht?

----------

## s.hase

Könntest Du vielleicht mal Deine make.conf posten? Besonders die Useflags! Hast Du den graphischen Installer benutzt?

----------

## sirro

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Wie löst das Problem der gegenseitigen Abhängigkeiten denn Yast oder smart (ich hatte vorher jahrelang Suse)? Ich kann mich an so eine Geschichte bei Suse gar nicht erinnern...

 

Bei Binärpaketen hat man nicht so viele Probleme mit gegenseitigen abhängigkeiten. Stark vereinfacht gesagt kann man da ja einfach die binären Pakete alle entpacken und wenn man fertig mit entpacken ist hat man alles was ein Programm braucht.

Setz mal -doc für media-libs/libwmf und probier es nochmal oder vielleicht besser generell mal -doc. Wenn dann alles läuft und du doc haben willst kannst du es ja wieder reinmachen.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *s.hase wrote:*   

> Könntest Du vielleicht mal Deine make.conf posten? Besonders die Useflags! Hast Du den graphischen Installer benutzt?

 

Die siehst du auch schon bei emerge --info. Einen Post über deinen.

----------

## s.hase

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *s.hase wrote:*   Könntest Du vielleicht mal Deine make.conf posten? Besonders die Useflags! Hast Du den graphischen Installer benutzt? 
> 
> Die siehst du auch schon bei emerge --info. Einen Post über deinen.

 

Da sehe ich alle Useflags die irgendwo von einem ebuild genutzt werden, aber nicht die, die explizit global in der make.conf gesetzt sind! Viele Flags davon sind ja auch als Standard gesetzt. Ich denke mal er hat der graphischen Installer zur Installation genutzt. Wen mich richtig erinnere kann man da auch verschiedene Useflags setzten bzw. sind standardmäßig schon gesetzt. Würde jedenfalls erklären das bei im solche Flags wie z.B. php gesetzt sind was bei ihm dann gleich noch php und apache installieren will.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *s.hase wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*    *s.hase wrote:*   Könntest Du vielleicht mal Deine make.conf posten? Besonders die Useflags! Hast Du den graphischen Installer benutzt? 
> 
> Die siehst du auch schon bei emerge --info. Einen Post über deinen. 
> 
> Da sehe ich alle Useflags die irgendwo von einem ebuild genutzt werden, aber nicht die, die explizit global in der make.conf gesetzt sind! Viele Flags davon sind ja auch als Standard gesetzt. Ich denke mal er hat der graphischen Installer zur Installation genutzt. Wen mich richtig erinnere kann man da auch verschiedene Useflags setzten bzw. sind standardmäßig schon gesetzt. Würde jedenfalls erklären das bei im solche Flags wie z.B. php gesetzt sind was bei ihm dann gleich noch php und apache installieren will.

 

Ok  :Smile:  Wieder was gelernt. Danke. 

Andererseits sollte so ein Chaos nicht durch Use Flags ausgelöst werden...

----------

## musv

uhai:

Scheinbar hat außer Dir niemand solche Probleme bisher gehabt. Aber wenn man mal 'ne Stage1-Installation gemacht hat und schon ein paar mehr Use-Flags drinstehen hat, dann stößt man zwangsläufig auf dieses Problem. 

Also Tipp zuerst: 

Wie meine Vorredner schon erwähnt haben, solltest du Dich für Gnome oder für KDE entscheiden. Beides auf dem System zu haben, ist etwas überflüssig, da man normalerweise nur einen der beiden Desktops nimmt. Und keine Angst, wenn du -gnome gesetzt hast, kannst du trotzdem einzelne Gnome-Anwendungen installieren und nutzen. Du sparst Dir nur eben die ganzen unnötigen Zusatzfunktionen, die der Gnome-Desktop beinhaltet. Ich hab z.B. bei mir -kde und -gnome gesetzt, trotzdem basieren fast alle von mir genutzten Programme auf einen der beiden Desktopenvironments.

So jetzt zur (aufwendigen) Lösung Deines Problems:

make.conf, Use-Flags, emerge --info, emerge --sync kannst du alles vergessen. 

1. Such Dir ein Paket, was häufig als Abhängkeit in der Circular-Depency-Liste auftaucht, selbst aber wenig Abhängigkeiten hat. Am besten irgend 'ne Lib. In Deinem Fall kannst du mit der libgnomeui anfangen. Die schreibst du dann auf einen Zettel und installierst das Teil dann mit:

```
emerge -1 --nodeps libgnomeui
```

2. Falls das Compilieren durchläuft, probierst du wieder emerge -p kdebase. Es sollten dann schon weniger zirkuläre Abhängigkeiten auftauchen. 

3. Falls 2. gescheitert ist, suchst du Dir 'ne andere Lib / anderes Paket (siehe 1.).

4. Solange noch zirkuläre Abhängigkeiten auftauchen, mußt du den ganzen Vorgang wiederholen. 

5. Falls du an den Punkt angelangt bist, wo du ein paar Pakete über diese Methode compiliert hast, aber alle anderen beim Compilieren scheitern, dann nimmst du den Zettel her, und versuchst, die Pakete normal (emerge -1 $paket) zu installieren, die du über die o.g. Methode installiert hast. 

6. Wenn du es geschafft hast, und keine zirkulären Abhängigkeiten mehr auftauchen sollten, dann installierst du alle Pakete auf Deinem Zettel nochmal normal.

Falls die beschriebene Methode nicht hilft, dann mußt du zwangsläufig die Anzahl Deiner Use-Flags erstmal minimieren und später nachkonfigurieren und die betroffenen Pakete neubauen.

Und noch ein Tip zum Abschluß:

emerge $Paket installiert das Paket und schreibt den Name des Pakets ins Worldfile (/var/lib/portage/world). Das ist gut bei Programmen, wie KDE, Opera, Firefox, OpenOffice, gqview, k3b, ... Das ist allerdings schlecht bei Paketen wie xorg-server, kdebase-startkde, libgnomeui, gnome-mount, nautilus, libgsf,...

Ins Worldfile gehören nur "Endprogramme", also Pakete, die nicht als Abhängigkeiten von anderen Paketen auftreten. D.h. 

Installation eine Programmes, was du benutzten willst: emerge $programm

Installation eines Paketes z.B. aus obiger Liste: emerge -1 $paket

Warum?: Ganz einfach. Mit emerge --depclean kannst du alle nicht mehr benötigten aber noch installierten Pakete von Deinem System runterschmeißen. Hast du jetzt irgend 'ne Lib noch rumliegen, die zwar von keinem anderen Paket benötigt wird, sich aber trotzdem noch in Dein Worldfile eingenistet hat, dann gammelt die Lib ewig sinnlos in Deinem System rum. Das stört zwar nicht weiter, weil Dein System dadurch nicht langsamer wird, der Speicherplatz ist auch zu vernachlässigen. Dafür bekommst du bei einer hinreichend großen Anzahl an Paketleichen immer eine richtig schöne große Updateliste. Und da compilierst du dann stundenlang irgendwelche Pakete, die du eigentlich gar nicht brauchst.

Und der wichtigste Tipp zum Schluß:

Fallst du den grafischen Installer verwendet hast, dann fang noch mal mit der Installation von vorn an aber ohne Installer.Last edited by musv on Tue Aug 28, 2007 6:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## uhai

so, hier kommt das Ergebnis von 

```
USE="-doc -gnome" emerge media-libs/libwmf
```

:

http://rafb.net/p/4MT7XG15.html

Installiert habe ich an der Konsole und keinen grafischen Installer verwendet.

die make.conf kann ich noch nachliefern (nach reboot)

uhai

----------

## sirro

"odbc" scheint auch noch eine zirkuläre auszulösen (z.B. hängt qt von unixODBC ab und unixODBC über das qt3-flag wieder von qt).

Über cups und ghostscript könnte auch noch eine sein wenn ich das richtig sehe.

----------

## s.hase

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle einfach mal die vorhandene Zeile mit "USE=..." in Deiner make.conf auskommentieren und eine neue nur mit USE="-gnome" eintragen und das Ganze nochmal probieren. Dann sollte auf jeden Fall schon mal eine Liste bei rauskommen bei der man leichter feststellen kann woran es nun liegt.

----------

## a.forlorn

```
[ebuild  N    ]    app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.54  USE="X cups gtk jpeg2k -cjk -djvu"
```

Da fällt mir doch ein gtk auf, setze mal -gnome -gtk.

----------

## nikaya

 *s.hase wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*    *s.hase wrote:*   Könntest Du vielleicht mal Deine make.conf posten? Besonders die Useflags! Hast Du den graphischen Installer benutzt? 
> 
> Die siehst du auch schon bei emerge --info. Einen Post über deinen. 
> 
> Da sehe ich alle Useflags die irgendwo von einem ebuild genutzt werden, aber nicht die, die explizit global in der make.conf gesetzt sind!

 

Das kann man so nicht stehen lassen.Natürlich werden von "emerge --info" alle USE-Flags angezeigt,sowohl die per Profil (make.profile) als auch die in der make.conf gesetzten.

Kann man ganz einfach testen in dem man in der make.conf ein neues Flag setzt und dann "emerge --info" aufruft.Dieses wird dann dort erscheinen.

Und Finswimmer hat Recht:In "emerge --info" sind alle Infos aus der make.conf enthalten.Nicht umsonst wird bei bugs.gentoo.org die "emerge --info" angefordert.

----------

## musv

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Da fällt mir doch ein gtk auf, setze mal -gnome -gtk.

 

Na da wirst du Dich aber dann ganz schnell umgucken, daß ab und zu mal eine Gui fehlt, wo eigentlich eine optional angeboten wird. Um die gtk+ wirst du normalerweise nicht drumherumkommen, da Programme wie Gimp darauf basieren.

----------

## s.hase

 *nikaya wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das kann man so nicht stehen lassen.Natürlich werden von "emerge --info" alle USE-Flags angezeigt,sowohl die per Profil (make.profile) als auch die in der make.conf gesetzten.
> 
> Kann man ganz einfach testen in dem man in der make.conf ein neues Flag setzt und dann "emerge --info" aufruft.Dieses wird dann dort erscheinen.
> ...

 

Habe ich das jetzt so schlecht ausgedrückt? Klar ist das bei "emerge --info" die Useflags aus der make.conf angezeigt werden. Was ich meinte ist, das man bei "emerge --info" nicht sehen kann ob die Useflags nun aus der make.conf kommen, oder von dem ausgewählten Profil gesetzt sind!

----------

## nikaya

 *s.hase wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Habe ich das jetzt so schlecht ausgedrückt? Klar ist das bei "emerge --info" die Useflags aus der make.conf angezeigt werden. Was ich meinte ist, das man bei "emerge --info" nicht sehen kann ob die Useflags nun aus der make.conf kommen, oder von dem ausgewählten Profil gesetzt sind!

 

Hmmh,kam bei mir etwas anders rüber.Aber egal.  :Wink: 

----------

## s.hase

 *nikaya wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hmmh,kam bei mir etwas anders rüber.Aber egal. 

 

Naja, ich verstehe es so wie ich es geschrieben habe   :Razz:  Aber vielleicht war es wirklich etwas verquert ausgedrückt!

----------

## a.forlorn

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *a.forlorn wrote:*   Da fällt mir doch ein gtk auf, setze mal -gnome -gtk. 
> 
> Na da wirst du Dich aber dann ganz schnell umgucken, daß ab und zu mal eine Gui fehlt, wo eigentlich eine optional angeboten wird. Um die gtk+ wirst du normalerweise nicht drumherumkommen, da Programme wie Gimp darauf basieren.

 

Ehm, nein. Damit gibt es keine Probleme. gtk ist zwar eine Abhängigkeit von gimp, aber keine optionale wie bei anderen Programmen, daher gibt es bei gimp keine useflag gtk.

----------

## xraver

uhai, willst du eigentlich gnome verwenden oder KDE oder sogar beides?

Wenns kein gnome werden soll, mal das USE-Flag -gnome setzen.

Zum antesten kannst du ja auch mal das versuchen.

```
USE="-gnome" emerge kdebase -pv
```

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich habe eben mal zum Spaß emerge gnome -pv eingegeben. ich nutze nur Kde und es gab keine Probleme.

Ich würde mal dazu raten alle Use Flags in der Make.conf temporär zu löschen und schauen, was dann ist.

Evtl vorher noch portage updaten.

So einen Abhängigkeitswirrwarr habe ich noch nie gesehen...

Tobi

----------

## musv

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Ehm, nein. Damit gibt es keine Probleme. gtk ist zwar eine Abhängigkeit von gimp, aber keine optionale wie bei anderen Programmen, daher gibt es bei gimp keine useflag gtk.

 

Ich glaub, wir reden aneinander vorbei. Wenn du das USE-Flag -gtk setzt, wird selbstverständlich die gtk installiert, wenn du Gimp installierst, da nicht optional, wie du schon festgestellt hast. Aber es werden Dir bei anderen Programmen, die zusätzlich zum Textmodus auch eine Gui anbieten, z.B. mplayer, distccmon die grafischen Oberflächen eben nicht mit installiert. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man dann halt -gtk nur setzen, wenn man explizit auf diese optionalen Guis verzichten will. 

Wenn du nicht also einen reinen Server ohne X installierst, halte ich es nicht für sinnvoll das USE-Flag -gtk zu setzen, da du um gtk-basierte Programme (fast) nicht auskommst. 

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> So einen Abhängigkeitswirrwarr habe ich noch nie gesehen...

 

Zirkuläre Abhängigkeiten hatte ich bisher bei jeder Neuinstallation. Das ist normal, wenn du gleich am Anfang der Installation eine größere Anzahl an USE-Flags in die make.conf aufnimmst.

D.h. man hat bei 'ner Gentoo-Installation die Wahl zwischen:zirkulären Abhängigkeiten

Installation eines "Use-Flag-losen" Basissystems und danach mehrmaliges Compilieren des ganzen Systems aufgrund von sukzessiver Erweiterung der Use-Flags.

----------

## Finswimmer

Ok. Kommt vielleicht daher, dass ich wirklich nach und nach die Use Flags hinzugefügt habe. 

Außerdem lauf ich noch mit meiner Erstinstallation  :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

## uhai

zuerstmal an alle meinen Dank, ist ein Superthread geworden, habe schon wieder viel gelernt.

Momentan bin ich nicht an meinem Rechner, war nur eben neugierig,. was es hier neues gibt, daher wieder nur "wachsweiche" Angaben aus dem Gedächtnis:

- Ich will nur KDE, gnome und gtk tauchen auf, weil ich gimp will und grafische Oberflächen mir mehr liegen als Kommandozeile (noch, aber es scheint sich hier etwas zu tun  :Smile: )

- Mit -dog -gnome waren die Abhängigkeiten leider nicht beseitigt, daher radikaler Schritt s.u.:

- Ich habe in der make.conf die ganze USE-Zeile auskommentiert und kdebase dann ohne Probs installiert. War heute morgen fertig, ist also nocht nicht getestet/konfiguriert.

-Als nächstes werde ich KDE konfigurieren und Probe laufen lassen, dann ein die USE-Flags wieder einschalten und neu emergen. Oder ist andersherum richtig. Erst danach werde ich weitere Programme einrichten.

- Ich werde mich mit der Doku zu USE-Flags nochmal beschäftigen, da scheine ich einiges noch nciht richtig verstanden zu haben. Bei der Installation (ohne GUI) bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass ich alles, was ich später nutzen will auch einschalten muß. Anscheinend war das ein Irrtum. (Evtl. sollte ich die Portage-Doku auch nochmal lesen?) Da ich bisher viel Grafik und Fotos verarbietet habe, ist jedes Grafikformat z.B. eingeschlatet. Die genauen USE-Flags in der make.conf kann ich heute abend noch posten. Die Liste auf der LiveCD habe ich als "Auswahlmenü" verstanden und alles aufgenommen, was ich denke zu brauchen.

Frage:

Gibt es eine (vollständige) Auflistung aller USE-Flags und deren Bedeutung?  Evtl. mit Abhängigkeiten, bekannten Unverträglichkeiten und Hinweisen auf "problematische" Kombinationen?

----------

## schachti

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gibt es eine (vollständige) Auflistung aller USE-Flags und deren Bedeutung?
> 
> 

 

Schau mal hier: http://gentoo-portage.com/USE. Diese Übersicht hat den Vorteil, dass man mit Klicken schön navigieren kann.

----------

## nikaya

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Die Liste auf der LiveCD habe ich als "Auswahlmenü" verstanden und alles aufgenommen, was ich denke zu brauchen.

 

Also doch mit dem Installer installiert?Sorry,aber er hat anscheinend manchmal ein "komisches" Verhalten und erzeugt ein merkwürdiges System.Ich habe den Installer noch nie benutzt (wann installiert man schon mal Gentoo neu?Und wenn dann nur nach der manuellen Methode),kenne es nur aus einigen Forenposts.

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Frage:
> 
> Gibt es eine (vollständige) Auflistung aller USE-Flags und deren Bedeutung?  Evtl. mit Abhängigkeiten, bekannten Unverträglichkeiten und Hinweisen auf "problematische" Kombinationen?

 

http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/use-index.xml

http://gentoo-portage.com/USE

----------

## sirro

 *uhai wrote:*   

> - Ich habe in der make.conf die ganze USE-Zeile auskommentiert und kdebase dann ohne Probs installiert. War heute morgen fertig, ist also nocht nicht getestet/konfiguriert.

 

Sicher die radikalste Lösung, aber hauptsache es funktioniert. Musst halt dann spaeter vieles nochmal kompilieren.

 *uhai wrote:*   

> - Ich werde mich mit der Doku zu USE-Flags nochmal beschäftigen, da scheine ich einiges noch nciht richtig verstanden zu haben. Bei der Installation (ohne GUI) bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass ich alles, was ich später nutzen will auch einschalten muß. Anscheinend war das ein Irrtum. (Evtl. sollte ich die Portage-Doku auch nochmal lesen?) Da ich bisher viel Grafik und Fotos verarbietet habe, ist jedes Grafikformat z.B. eingeschlatet.

 

So wie du es gemacht hast sollte es eigentlich sein. Blöde wird es nur wenn dann diese Probleme auftreten.

 *nikaya wrote:*   

> Also doch mit dem Installer installiert?Sorry,aber er hat anscheinend manchmal ein "komisches" Verhalten und erzeugt ein merkwürdiges System.

 

Du hättest sehr wahrscheinlich das gleiche Problem wenn du von Hand oder z.B. mit ufed diese Flags auswählst und in deine make.conf einträgst.

----------

## musv

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Ich will nur KDE, gnome und gtk tauchen auf, weil ich gimp will 

 

Gimp braucht gtk (= Gimp Tool Kit) aber definitiv kein Gnome.

----------

## s.hase

Am besten ist es, jedenfalls meiner Meinung nach, so wenig globale Useflags wie möglich in der make.conf zu haben. Besser ist es die einzelnen Pakete mit den benötigten Useflags in /etc/portage/packages.use einzutragen. Du hast ja gesehen was passiert wenn man einfach mal alles so einträgt  :Wink: 

Wenn man nicht weiß welche Useflags man benötigt, am besten erstmal ohne installieren. Falls dann doch etwas nicht gehen oder fehlen sollte kann man hinterher immer noch mal mit den einzelnen Useflags experimentieren.

Mit "equery uses <Paketname>" kannst Du dir z.B. von installierten Paketen die Useflags mit einem mehr oder weniger erklärenden Text anzeigen lassen. Bei noch nicht installierten Paketen geht das mit "euse --info <Useflag>". Beide installierst Du mit "emerge app-portage/gentoolkit".

----------

## Carlo

Eine altbekannte zirkuläre Abhängigkeit, die hier auftaucht ist 

```
USE="sasl ldap" emerge dev-libs/cyrus-sasl net-nds/openldap
```

USE=-ldap emerge -1 dev-libs/cyrus-sasl  ; emerge -1 net-nds/openldap dev-libs/cyrus-sasl sollte das Problem beheben, sofern Portage nicht noch an was anderem scheitert.

----------

## uhai

Also gegen den Verdacht, ich hätte den grafischen Installer verwendet, möchte ich mich ausdrücklich wehren. Ich habe zuerst im Forum gelesen und dann den textorientierten Weg nach Handbuch genommen. Genau dort habe ich die USE-Flag-Liste gefunden:

 *Quote:*   

> Eine vollständige Beschreibung der USE-Flags finden Sie in Ihrem System in /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc. 

 

Morgen muß meinen Fernlehrgang abschließen, bis dahin kann ich nicht mehr "gentoo", aber übermorgen mache ich weiter...

Nochmals meinen herzlichen und ausdrücklichen Dank für die schnelle und freundliche Unterstützung. BTW: Wäre das nicht ein Anfänger Howto: "Zirkuläre Abhängigkeiten und deren Lösung" oder "Richtiger Gebrauch der USE-Flags bei der Installation"?

uhai

----------

## nikaya

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Also gegen den Verdacht, ich hätte den grafischen Installer verwendet, möchte ich mich ausdrücklich wehren.

 

Dann entschuldige ich mich ausdrücklich dafür."Liste" und "Auswahlmenü" klang mir ein wenig nach Installer.

----------

## uhai

So, Prüfung ist erledigt, jetzt kommt make.conf:

```
USE="X alsa apache apache2 arts bash-completion bzip2 calendar cdparanoia cdr clamav crypt cups dga doc dvd dvdr encode examples exif ffmpeg firefox foomaticdb ftb gif -gnome gphoto2 graphviz gtk gtkhtml hal icq imagemagick imap imlib iprb java javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors maildir mailwrapper mbox mcal milter mime mmx mozilla mp3 mpeg mplayer msql mysql mysqli ncurses nls nntp nsplugin nvidia odbc ogg opengl oscar oss pda pdf perl php plotutils png ppds python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline sasl scanner session sharedext sharedmem simplexml slp sndfile snmp soap sockets spell spl sqlite sqlite3 ssl startup-notification svg svga tcl tcpd tetex threads tidy tiff tk truetype unicode usb v4l vcd verbose videos vorbis win32codecs wmf wxwindows xcomposite xine xml xosd xpm xprint xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zlib"
```

Wie gesagt, ich dachte, alles, was funktionieren soll, muß ich hier eintragen...  :Sad: 

Jetzt ist diese Zeile auskommentiert und ich setze wie empfohlen, die USE-Flags bei jedem Paket individuell. Scheint prima zu funktionieren.

Leider habe ich ein neues weiteres Problem auf dem Weg zur grafischen Oberfläche (KDE):

Nach der Installation wollte ich es starten - startkde.

Ich erhalte nur einen Fehler bzgl. Authentifizierung (Iceauth) - es sei keine eingerichtet. Die Fehlermeldung läuft an mir vorbei, auch mit tee oder less bekomme ich keine Anzeige, die lesen kann. In welcher log-Datei sollte der Fehler denn protokolliert sein? Er scheint von KDE zu kommen und verhindert die Nutzung des DCOP-Services.

uhai

(fast fertig!)

----------

## nikaya

 *uhai wrote:*   

> In welcher log-Datei sollte der Fehler denn protokolliert sein?

 

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:Am Ende stehen immer die Fehler.Bitte nicht alles posten.

----------

## uhai

Da gibt es keine Fehlermeldung...

Das scheint ein kde-Problem zu sein. Leider bekomme ich die zwei Bildchirmseiten nicht in eine Datei umgeleitet und sehe nur das Ende. So kann ich nicht sagen, was eigentlich passiert.

In dmesg ist auch nichts aufgezeichnet.

Warum bekomme ich mit 

```
startkde > error.log
```

 keine Datei mit den Fehlermeldungen erstellt?

Oder mit 

```
startkde|tee error.log
```

?

Gibt es noch eine weitere Methode, die ich probieren kann?

uhai

----------

## nikaya

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gibt es noch eine weitere Methode, die ich probieren kann?
> 
> 

 

```
grep -e EE -e WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log >> error_log.txt
```

----------

## uhai

 *nikaya wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> grep -e EE -e WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log >> error_log.txt
> ```
> ...

 

Ok das sieht so aus:

```
   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-0

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device CRT-0's EDID; cannot compute DPI

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     from CRT-0's EDID.

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-0

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device CRT-0's EDID; cannot compute DPI

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     from CRT-0's EDID.

```

Kein error, nur warnings...

Ich habe mit es mit startx statt startkde versucht und dann diese Fehlermeldung erhalten:

```
There was an error setting up inter-process communications for KDE. The message returned by the system was:

Could not read network connection list

/root/.DCOPServer_...._0

Please check that the "dcopserver" program is running.
```

Also habe ich versucht dcopserver zu starten und folgende Meldung erhalten:

```
/usr/bin/iceauth: creating new authority file /rot/.ICEauthority

/usr/bin/iceauth: /tmp/dcopPfMg8b:1:   bad "add" command line

/usr/bin/iceauth: /tmp/dcopPfMg8b:2:   bad "add" command line

ICE Connection rejected!

DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Authentication Rejected, reason:

None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.

ICEConnection rejected!

DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Authentication Rejected, reason:

None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.

ICEConnection rejected!

DCOPServer self-test failed

iceauth: creating new authority file /root/.ICEauthority
```

Leider bin ich auch mit einer Google-Suche nicht wirklich fündig geworden - nur ratlose Ubuntu-User sind mir ins Netz gegangen.

Ich würde gerne bei DCOP ansetzen bzw ICEauth. Dazu suche ich eine Doku, die ich als englisch radebrechender Nicht-Entwickler verstehe. Die XORG-Developer-Doku habe ich gefunden, ist mir aber nur teilweise verständlich.

uhai

(wieder ratlos..)

----------

## uhai

Forum-Suche!!   :Razz: 

Vieeeel besser als Google. 

domain ohne Leerstelle im Namen und die Sache läuft.

Jetzt läuft Gentto mit KDE - alles klar und vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

uhai

----------

